# ergo2. what a disappointment.



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Just bought the ergo2 hunter catapult from huntercatapult.co.uk, looks and feels great, but what a let down, after 2 weeks of getting enough money up to order it and then after a few shots using the correct ammo the elastic that ties the bands onto frame snaps. I feel so disappointed.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

hunterich said:


> Just bought the ergo2 hunter catapult from huntercatapult.co.uk, looks and feels great, but what a let down, after 2 weeks of getting enough money up to order it and then after a few shots using the correct ammo the elastic that ties the bands onto frame snaps. I feel so disappointed.


I' m sure it's no big deal really. Can't you just reattach the bands with some rubber strips?








It looks like you have enough in the picture to use the same strip to reattach it.


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't got the elastic to, otherwise i would, but end of the day i've not had it a full day and it shouldn't have gone so soon.


PandaMan said:


> Just bought the ergo2 hunter catapult from huntercatapult.co.uk, looks and feels great, but what a let down, after 2 weeks of getting enough money up to order it and then after a few shots using the correct ammo the elastic that ties the bands onto frame snaps. I feel so disappointed.


I' m sure it's no big deal really. Can't you just reattach the bands with some rubber strips?








[/quote]


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

hunterich said:


> Just bought the ergo2 hunter catapult from huntercatapult.co.uk, looks and feels great, but what a let down, after 2 weeks of getting enough money up to order it and then after a few shots using the correct ammo the elastic that ties the bands onto frame snaps. I feel so disappointed.


Don't worry you can replace them very easily!

I also had a similar problem with my Ergo2, the bands have slipped off several times, I believe the problem is caused by the very fine finish Fish gives them. However I found that if I really wound the rubber on tightly the problem didn't persist and I've enjoyed shooting my Ergo2 since.

Oddly I've yet to achieve the same accuracy with my Ergo2 that I am capable with my PS-2, but I think this only because I've shot my PS-2 a lot more.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

To add to my previous post, you can use a rubber band - just cut into one long strip first. Alternatively you can even use a length of string, although I believe this will result in a shorter band life.

When you retire that band-set it's a good idea to salvage the rubber, remove the pouch and cut the rubber into small pieces that you can use to attach the next set of bands that you use!


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks mate, really useful tips, i'm not really experienced enough to attach the bands myself, so don't know if i should.


Sam said:


> To add to my previous post, you can use a rubber band - just cut into one long strip first. Alternatively you can even use a length of string, although I believe this will result in a shorter band life.
> 
> When you retire that band-set it's a good idea to salvage the rubber, remove the pouch and cut the rubber into small pieces that you can use to attach the next set of bands that you use!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I am surprised Fish's tie would fail so soon. I am not trying to insult, but are you sure you were pulling the bands over the top of the frame when shooting with it? If you were pulling the bands straight out from the ties, that would explain the early failure of the tie. Fish knows his slingshots and is a first class craftsman as well as a top notch marksman, so please try to think about the problem and make sure no mistakes were made in how the frame was used. The bands must be stretched up and over the top of the forks when shot to keep the stress off of the attachment point.


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

I know fish's work, i am a great admirer of his, the catapults he has made look and feel fantastic. Yes I did pull the elastic over the frame as this is how my other catapult works and am used to that, I also read the instructions given to be sure, I paid £30 for this catapult and didn't want to break it first time out, the elastic breaking is not my fault, i used it in the proper manner. No offence taken. I do not use anything without instructions, and follow them in every way.


smitty said:


> I am surprised Fish's tie would fail so soon. I am not trying to insult, but are you sure you were pulling the bands over the top of the frame when shooting with it? If you were pulling the bands straight out from the ties, that would explain the early failure of the tie. Fish knows his slingshots and is a first class craftsman as well as a top notch marksman, so please try to think about the problem and make sure no mistakes were made in how the frame was used. The bands must be stretched up and over the top of the forks when shot to keep the stress off of the attachment point.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

My son got 2 sets of bands and both bands snapped at the pouch, and 1 fork hit the hole slingshot split in half, got no reply on ebay when he moaned, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Like Sam said you can use rubber bands, you can use twine, there are a number of videos on Youtube that will show you how to tie them on, it's really pretty simple. I know something like that can be frustraiting but the truth is S#!T happens, all rubber is not created equal, there can be thin spots, miniture tears etc. that can cause ties to tear even weather conditions. In all honesty you just cant let something as simple as that color your oppinion of a product or a maker.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry hunterrich, there are some videos on u-tube that show how to attach the bands to the frame. Perry, from A+ Slingshots has a very good video of how to do it among others. Sorry to hear about this happening to you.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> My son got 2 sets of bands and both bands snapped at the pouch, and 1 fork hit the hole slingshot split in half, got no reply on ebay when he moaned, jeff


WOW a mulitiplex frame split after one fork hit, guess that shoots the whole multiplex is indestructable theory in the foot...I have one of Fish's frames and it's holding up fine....but then I'm not the dedicated shooter that some are.


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

I understand with what everyone is saying but I shouldn't be fixing this problem so soon.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Man, that's a bummer, but I have to say it is not the first time I've heard that account about them. In Rich's case or Jeff's. But I don't think the doubled theraband is very forgiving to all points of stress and friction because they are so powerful....

As to the fork attachment methods take a look at my blog I have a compilation of all sorts of links pertaining to video, picture, and word tutorials for all sorts of attaching....
http://slingshotforu...nk-compilation/

Hope that helped, good luck...I hope you can get it up and going again!

Cheers - John


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I wasn't impressed with the two products I ( eventually ) received from Fish. His customer service was even poorer than the products he sold me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You can use a regular rubber band to attach it to the fork.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> My son got 2 sets of bands and both bands snapped at the pouch, and 1 fork hit the hole slingshot split in half, got no reply on ebay when he moaned, jeff


WOW a mulitiplex frame split after one fork hit, guess that shoots the whole multiplex is indestructable theory in the foot...I have one of Fish's frames and it's holding up fine....but then I'm not the dedicated shooter that some are.
[/quote]

Ya, I have a multiplex sling and the first fork hit cracked a chunk out of it. My G10 slinghot chips on fork hits too.

im going to try starboard as slingshot material. I know, I should slow down and keep the forks aligned, but Im in quick shoot situations. Zombies everywhere.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

joerg has a video on tieing bands, check that out and see if it helps


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for messages. Problem fixed and now I know how to fit it. I really do recommend this hunter catapult, feels lovely in the hand, one problem, the customer service is so poor and thats the only complaint apart from the elastic breaking.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Also make sure you are pulling it over the fork ...


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

when i got mine the band tie at the pouch end came of before i had taken 5 shots. then one day i think i had a fork hit and the fork split. and my mates fork cracked without a fork hit. but fair play to fish, he said he would replace them but i havent got round to sending them back yet


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

I was less than impressed with Fishes workmanship and quality of catapult he claims to be so great.

Band attachment came off like yours has done by correct use and the fork split after a day and a fork hit.... not great in my opinion, I really cannot see what everyone raves about when it comes to his catapults but thats just my opinion.

It would be great if Fish smoothed his grooves rather than cut or route them as they create a serious stress point in his design

Chris


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ChrisMan said:


> I was less than impressed with Fishes workmanship and quality of catapult he claims to be so great.
> 
> Band attachment came off like yours has done by correct use and the fork split after a day and a fork hit.... not great in my opinion, I really cannot see what everyone raves about when it comes to his catapults but thats just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree with the grooves issue. That is why I am not keen on angular edge grooved cattys. I like mine smooth and easy on the bands or tubes.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I am disappointed after reading this thread. I do not own one of Fish's catapults yet, but I was planning on buying one some day. The bands coming off doesn't bother me, that's a simple fix / non-issue and doesn't indicate a defect IMHO. But the reports of the forks breaking so easily is worrisome. And the reported sharp-edged grooves don't sound like they're friendly to the bands either.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

haertig said:


> I am disappointed after reading this thread. I do not own one of Fish's catapults yet, but I was planning on buying one some day. The bands coming off doesn't bother me, that's a simple fix / non-issue and doesn't indicate a defect IMHO. But the reports of the forks breaking so easily is worrisome. And the reported sharp-edged grooves don't sound like they're friendly to the bands either.


I think you would be better off dealing with the likes of Perry and a few others that take care over what they do, what i seen of my sons before he dumped it was a bit of over priced plywood, 
jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

